# Growing Farm = Change in Fee Prices...HELP!



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's what the barn I ride at charges: 


Braiding: 30 - 45 $ 
Coaching: $25 a day 
Trailering : $1.25/MILE/ONE HORSE (OR $1.25/MILE DIVIDED BY THE NUMBER OF HORSES) FOR OUT OF TOWN HAULING

A full lease is $425 a month and you can ride whenever. A half lease is half that and you ride 2-3 times a month. They normally work things out for you though.


----------



## Satinka89 (Oct 5, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Here's what the barn I ride at charges:
> 
> 
> Braiding: 30 - 45 $
> ...


So does your full lease cover board or is it $425 above the monthly board?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep. Covers board. The owner pays for farrier, vet, etc. The $425 is basically covering the board for the owner.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

The place where I learned to ride would do day lease for shows and gymkhanas for about $100 - $150 a day. The cheaper would be if the show was on the grounds, the more expensive if they had to travel. This would include use of tack, and lunch for the horse, but once there it was up to the lessee to braid, warm up etc - no coaching would be included. 

Most of the riding schools I know don't really offer their horses for shows though. Maybe small ones that are run by the school, but if they want to start showing they need to buy or lease their own horse. 
I


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Can not give you prices because it has been a while.

Any lesson barn I have had experience with charges a day lease fee to use their horse at a horse show (with the exception of a closed barn lesson show - so a small show for only the members of that barn at home, no outside people). 

In addition to the daily lease fee there is a charge for trucking (and the per mile fee is NOT divided by the number of horses, I have never heard of a short distance show hauler doing that). And obviously the day training fee.

No fee for braiding at lesson series shows, and the kids are encouraged to do their own for those types of shows.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree with the others - I certainly think you should be charging for your services - and not doing so will eventually lead you too far in to the red to be able to continue to provide, I should think.

The barn I grew up in, there was a day lease for showing a horse that was not your own, (this was $50 a day, but again this was 15 years ago) and this was often only agreed to as a last resort, if a half-lease, (or partial-lease between several riders) on a month to month basis for the horse, couldn't be worked out. 

There should be a hauling/transport fee, 1.25-2.00 a loaded mile, PER horse. (not split between them.)

I would not braid and turn out horses for your students to borrow - but do offer lessons or clinics to teach them to braid and turn out for show themselves. This should be their own responsibility.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

To clarify to my earlier post: 

The trailering for around the Gallatin Valley is the 1.25 per horse (not split). The split fee is more for when we are trailering with her to a show we are all going to somewhere else in the state/country. 

I haven't heard of many other people doing it, but I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## Satinka89 (Oct 5, 2010)

Well we are charging for the services and what not but we are thinking they are too low... But thanks for everyones input


----------

